# A Canon Speedlite EL-10 is coming in 2021 [CR2]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 21, 2020)

> Canon officially announced their new flagship Speedlite, the EL-1 back in October, and it’s still scheduled to begin shipping in February.
> For the folks that can’t deal with the eye-watering $1099USD price tag, fret not, a more affordable version is coming in 2021.
> I have been told that Canon will likely announce a Speedlite EL-10 in the 2nd half of 2021.
> No specifications were given, but I think it would pretty easy to figure out what the EL-10 will be. One interesting note from the source is that the EL-10 will also use an optional rechargeable battery.



Continue reading...


----------



## LeeBabySimms (Dec 21, 2020)

If this is a more-durable, battery-pack version of the ex430RT, I'll take five of them 

Who wants to put an EL-1 on a small mirrorless camera body for all day shooting? Not me.


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 21, 2020)

More about specs would be interesting though *sigh


----------



## xps (Dec 21, 2020)

And if it is not as pricy as the EL-1 (1149€ in Germany!!) , some of them will be mine.


----------



## MintChocs (Dec 21, 2020)

Let me guess a price $400. I think in a few years Canon won’t bother making lower end flashguns due to competition from Godox.


----------



## peters (Dec 21, 2020)

I just heard about that 1099$ flash.. Wow....

I mean, I am a professional photographer, I get it: durable build quality, high output with stable colors, good service, native software communication, a well thought out design (even with a red ring! :-D), internal adjustment light... but still - 1100 USD??? Thats crazy for a flash. You can get a Hensel integra 1000 for that amount of money... thats crazy.

I mean, I have 4 Godox flashes for mobile jobs. They are sturdy, bright, stable, super reliable, great interface, reliable wifi, handy transmitter unit, offer HSS and ETTL.... and cost less than 100 USD each...... 1100 USD....


Anyway, nice to hear canon is busy on the light front =)


----------



## Bdbtoys (Dec 21, 2020)

I love Canon, and even buy into the L Series... but when it comes to flash/strobes, I just can't justify Canon brand when Godox/Flashpoint exists (especially when they go on steep sales). I just picked up 3 Godox V1's (on sale) for what this one is probably going to go for (or could have picked up 8 for what the EL-1 goes for). I actually have a EX430II that is no longer going to be used as the V1's do everything it can and more.


----------



## H. Jones (Dec 22, 2020)

I don't think this is going to be the 430EX-RT remake. The EL-1 is definitely at a price point way above the 600 series. This one will make more sense at the 600 series price point, which would be inconceivable to not offer the most basic weather sealing.


----------



## Talys (Dec 22, 2020)

The EL-1 actually looks like a really nice flash. And it has a red ring around it, so it must be pro right? 

Unfortunately, the pricing looks crazy expensive. I don't cheap out on lighting... but I have a hard time swallowing $1k+ for a bounce flash.


----------



## djack41 (Dec 22, 2020)

peters said:


> I just heard about that 1099$ flash.. Wow....
> 
> I mean, I am a professional photographer, I get it: durable build quality, high output with stable colors, good service, native software communication, a well thought out design (even with a red ring! :-D), internal adjustment light... but still - 1100 USD??? Thats crazy for a flash. You can get a Hensel integra 1000 for that amount of money... thats crazy.
> 
> ...


It is a hard price to swallow but so is the price of Profoto who seems to be doing well among the pros. I have 2 Godox flashes which are knockoffs of my 4 Canon 600EX speed lights. Godox is a great value but not close to the Canon speed lights in build quality. When a Godox quits working, just throw it away and order a new one.


----------



## Chaitanya (Dec 22, 2020)

LeeBabySimms said:


> If this is a more-durable, battery-pack version of the ex430RT, I'll take five of them
> 
> Who wants to put an EL-1 on a small mirrorless camera body for all day shooting? Not me.


without the overheating issue of 430ex-III RT, I would buy 2 of those for macro.


----------



## allanP (Dec 22, 2020)

peters said:


> Anyway, nice to hear canon is busy on the light front =)


Canon’s main preoccupation appears to be filing patents and deferring new product deliveries to a later date. What's going on there?


----------



## Canfan (Dec 22, 2020)

Is it just me but the price of consumer electronics have gone up exponentially of late with the world economy and work situation heading in the opposite direction?


----------



## Antono Refa (Dec 22, 2020)

Canfan said:


> Is it just me but the price of consumer electronics have gone up exponentially of late with the world economy and job go in the opposite direction?



There are Yongnuo flashes & lenses for ~$100. A $250 smartphone easily covers the functionality of a phone + compact camera + music player + GPS navigation + ..., which not so many years ago you'd have to buy multiple devices at a higher cost.

Direct comparison isn't trivial either. The EOS 6DmkII is more expensive than the Minolta I bought 20 year ago, even with inflation taken into account. Then again, the 6DmkII wider AF points coverage, can print larger than most 35mm film, ...


----------



## peters (Dec 22, 2020)

djack41 said:


> It is a hard price to swallow but so is the price of Profoto who seems to be doing well among the pros. I have 2 Godox flashes which are knockoffs of my 4 Canon 600EX speed lights. Godox is a great value but not close to the Canon speed lights in build quality. When a Godox quits working, just throw it away and order a new one.


Jeah thats true. And at this price point I can throw it 11 times away before I reach the 1100€ mark XD 
My Yongnuo flashes where not that great so far - 2 broke over the years. And the yongnuo 600EX knockoff got some problems: they drain the battery, even while turned off. This is pretty annoying. The Godox are working perfectly so far


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Dec 22, 2020)

2020 is *******!


----------



## 45snegri (Dec 22, 2020)

+1 for Peters. Two out of five YN 600 EX-RT units have broken battery doors. One of two controllers has the same problem. My main lighting kit is now Godox/Flashpoint and I have been very satisfied. A couple of early batteries for the Streaklight/AD-360 were bad, but were replaced under warranty. I have two Canon 600s, they are fine, but I fail to see their superiority over Godox 685, 860, or V1. And the Godox ecosystem is larger than Profoto for battery powered lights, from the TT350 to AD600 with many steps in between.

With 12 white lenses and half a dozen other L lenses I am a pretty dedicated Canon user, but this new Speedlite doesn't make my mouth water. The 600 was introduced 8 1/2 years ago and updated slightly 4 1/2 years ago. The radio control system was revolutionary and much better than the 550/580 optical system. I think an update with one or two EP-L6 batteries would have been a slam dunk.

Merry Christmas and an exciting Canon New Year (R5s, anyone!)


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Dec 22, 2020)

Still loving my pair of Canon 600 EX-RT units...all the ettl II flashes I'll ever need. If I need bigger, I'll break out the Elincroms.


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 22, 2020)

GMCPhotographics said:


> Still loving my pair of Canon 600 EX-RT units...all the ettl II flashes I'll ever need. If I need bigger, I'll break out the Elincroms.


Couldn’t agree more. I have seven 600 EX-RT’s and for more serious use have four PCB Einsteins, they do everything I ever need, and a lot more, for comparative peanuts.


----------



## 45snegri (Dec 22, 2020)

With Einsteins, what do you do when you need high speed sync? Love my White Lightning Ultra 1800s, but the Godox AD-600 with HSS led me to put the Ultras on the shelf. The Ultras were pretty revolutionary when they were introduced. The Cyber Commander was a valuable upgrade, but once you get a taste of HSS it is hard to go back.


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 22, 2020)

45snegri said:


> With Einsteins, what do you do when you need high speed sync? Love my White Lightning Ultra 1800s, but the Godox AD-600 with HSS led me to put the Ultras on the shelf. The Ultras were pretty revolutionary when they were introduced. The Cyber Commander was a valuable upgrade, but once you get a taste of HSS it is hard to go back.


ND filters. But with the 1 series cameras you can easily push the Einsteins to 1/400 sec if you frame with a small band in mind. Though I rarely use them like that because I can gang the 7 600’s I have, not that I bought them to gang, but they work well like that.

In the tests I have done HSS loses far too much power compared to Hypersync so I’d be very reluctant to move to HSS ‘studio’ lights. Far rather go to a Hypersync solution if I had the need. Having said that PCB have been teasing the Link light for quite a while now and it sounds like after testing it went into a bit of a redesign but is due soon. Maybe I’ll pick up one of them when it comes out to see if I need the capability.


----------



## goldenhusky (Dec 23, 2020)

Canon is going to jack up the price like crazy. Like many others said before, I cannot get my head to wrap around the idea of a $1100 flash and same with the $1000 grip. The ORLIT RoveLight RT 610 TTL and the Godox speedlite serves me well. I do have a Canon Speedlite 600EX II-RT but I have not used that in a while now. I don't see myself buying Canon flashes at these ridiculous prices.


----------



## criscokkat (Dec 23, 2020)

djack41 said:


> It is a hard price to swallow but so is the price of Profoto who seems to be doing well among the pros. I have 2 Godox flashes which are knockoffs of my 4 Canon 600EX speed lights. Godox is a great value but not close to the Canon speed lights in build quality. When a Godox quits working, just throw it away and order a new one.


Actually, just buy a flashpoint from Adorama for roughly the same price as a Godox from amazon and you'll have the same exact unit but with support and a good warranty.


----------



## Richard Anthony (Dec 23, 2020)

I have the Westcott 400's strobes , and Westcott has just released the FJ80 Speedlight and FJ 200's strobes , I have been doing Christmas Children's and families shoots with the 400's and they have more than paid for themselves , I have now ordered an FJ80 to see how it works with the system .


----------



## Bdbtoys (Dec 23, 2020)

Richard Anthony said:


> I have the Westcott 400's strobes , and Westcott has just released the FJ80 Speedlight and FJ 200's strobes , I have been doing Christmas Children's and families shoots with the 400's and they have more than paid for themselves , I have now ordered an FJ80 to see how it works with the system .



That's funny that you mention Westcott. Just watched a rant last night on YT from Robert Hall on them.


----------



## Richard Anthony (Dec 23, 2020)

Bdbtoys said:


> That's funny that you mention Westcott. Just watched a rant last night on YT from Robert Hall on them.


Thanks for that hadn't seen that video , I will be looking into Jinbei now , the FJ 400 is identical to the HD400 pro from Jinbei , I haven't had any issues with the FJ400 , but I would be happy to use the Jinbei lights and save some money .


----------



## danfaz (Dec 24, 2020)

LeeBabySimms said:


> Who wants to put an EL-1 on a small mirrorless camera body for all day shooting?


Me


----------



## Bdbtoys (Dec 24, 2020)

Richard Anthony said:


> Thanks for that hadn't seen that video , I will be looking into Jinbei now , the FJ 400 is identical to the HD400 pro from Jinbei , I haven't had any issues with the FJ400 , but I would be happy to use the Jinbei lights and save some money .



No Problem... yeah don't know what the big deal is with the rebrand. Godox/Flashpoint pretty much broke that ground... and now, not many care. BTW, I totally agree with RH's frustrations in that video.


----------



## jonnopi (Dec 24, 2020)

Maximilian said:


> More about specs would be interesting though *sigh


I agree. I do mainly birds would like more on specs. You mainly get lighting for portraits etc with Speedlite info??


----------



## SilverBox (Dec 24, 2020)

LeeBabySimms said:


> If this is a more-durable, battery-pack version of the ex430RT, I'll take five of them
> 
> Who wants to put an EL-1 on a small mirrorless camera body for all day shooting? Not me.



I still use my old school 430ex almost every other day, a real workhorse and light as a feather!


----------



## Talys (Dec 24, 2020)

LeeBabySimms said:


> If this is a more-durable, battery-pack version of the ex430RT, I'll take five of them
> 
> Who wants to put an EL-1 on a small mirrorless camera body for all day shooting? Not me.



The problem with the flash is that there are no freebies. If you want a lot of light it won't be small, and a lot of the rest of it is trading generic dime a dozen batteries for expensive proprietary lithium rechargeables.

Canon flashes have always been expensive relative to after market so I don't think any of us should be shocked. However, as many have said, there are good (great) alternatives running the entire price spectrum which we may avail ourselves of, and for that matter there's nothing wrong with buying a cheap used flash. 

Regaddjng Yongnuo flashes, they are great knockoffs and I purchased more than my fair share (at least 5). However, they are definitely a cheaper quality, the battery door is crappy, and thry are less durable. I think the Godox / Flashpoint is a better product, but it is not a true knockoff (which is not necessarily a bad thing). 

The godox remote transmitter is fantastic.


----------



## David Hull (Dec 25, 2020)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...


I have never figured out what the EL-1 does to justify an $1100 price tag.


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 25, 2020)

David Hull said:


> I have never figured out what the EL-1 does to justify an $1100 price tag.


Competes with the Profoto A1X with no connection issues ever...









Profoto A1X Off-Camera Flash Kit with Connect for Canon


Buy Profoto A1X Off-Camera Flash Kit with Connect for Canon featuring A1X AirTTL-C Flash for Canon, Connect Wireless CanonTransmitter, Built-In AirTTL, Use On or Off Camera, Faster Recycling: 1 sec, Upgraded Battery: 450 Full Power Flashes, High-Speed Sync, LED Modeling Light, 9-Stop Power...




www.bhphotovideo.com


----------



## Bdbtoys (Dec 25, 2020)

privatebydesign said:


> Competes with the Profoto A1X with no connection issues ever...



With the Godox V1 being a thing (was just on sale for <$140)... both the Canon & Profoto price seems a bit out there.


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 25, 2020)

Bdbtoys said:


> With the Godox V1 being a thing (was just on sale for <$140)... both the Canon & Profoto price seems a bit out there.


Oh I don’t disagree, and seeing as I use so many speedlites there is no way I am in the >$1,000 a head market, just pointing out there are others out there at the same price point. Of course with Profoto being a pure lighting company the A1X is merely part of a much bigger and very complete system, the EL-1 just seems to hang out there on it’s own.


----------



## photo212 (Dec 26, 2020)

I have several 580/600 speedlights, but once I purchased a Profoto A1, my Canon speedlites are destined to find a box next to my Vivitar 283 flashes. While Godox are affordable, I still believe the Profoto brand is better quality and more consistent color temperatures. My decision made more sense for me since I also use Profoto B1X, B2, B10. 

Maybe some day I'll want a dozen separate lights for a scene, not yet, and not today, nor tomorrow. Some day.


----------



## Kiton (Dec 28, 2020)

Canon lost me with flashes at ver 2 of the 600.
I still have 3x 580 and a 430 RT, but I cant see staying with canon for a 1200 cdn dollar flash!

I have 5 cheapies from BH, the Yougnuo 600 RT, that work great with the Canon transmitter. I liked the Canon transmitter better than the Godoz or Yougnuo (same company??) 

On camera flash in a big scrum, the Canon 600 (before its death on a courtroom floor) was ever so slightly more consistent than the Yougnuo. Not enough to make a big deal of. Off camera in umbrellas and softboxes the Yougnuo are great.

Like others, if I really need more, I still have a whack of Dyna-lite (sad to see them go under, they were great!)


----------



## shawn (Jan 3, 2021)

peters said:


> I just heard about that 1099$ flash.. Wow....
> 
> I mean, I am a professional photographer, I get it: durable build quality, high output with stable colors, good service, native software communication, a well thought out design (even with a red ring! :-D), internal adjustment light... but still - 1100 USD??? Thats crazy for a flash. You can get a Hensel integra 1000 for that amount of money... thats crazy.
> 
> I mean, I have 4 Godox flashes for mobile jobs. They are sturdy, bright, stable, super reliable, great interface, reliable wifi, handy transmitter unit, offer HSS and ETTL.... and cost less than 100 USD each...... 1100 USD....



I hate Godox. I had two AD200's and sold them on eBay. I didn't even push them that hard. The last straw was shooting a wedding and they locked up randomly and had to be restarted. They seemed to get worse and worse the more I used them as well. A few times I went out and they fired consistently but after awhile miss flashes became the norm. In the end out of any ten flashes one or both would misfire half the time unless I waited a couple seconds between shots. I rarely if ever used them at full or even half power so not sure what went wrong with them. I had a thought that it could be bad batteries and that's how they make their money back. If that's the case I'd be buying new batteries every month, seems like a waste.

Anyway, I am currently using Westcott FJ400's and they've been better, but also a little lacking at times. They overheat after about 20-30 minutes at the higher power settings. They're best at 1/4 and lower, which kind of sucks because 1/4 is only 50 watts of power. I got them because I wanted to fill big banquet halls with some background light but they don't quite manage. In medium sized and smaller banquet halls they're great. However, the one good thing I experienced with Westcott is that they updated the firmware on the units and they're currently working pretty well with my Canon 600 EX II RT. The really nice thing about Westcott FJ strobes is that they work with Canon RT. And they can shoot super fast at low power. I think they actually fire at 12fps from my EOS R5. Pretty cool. Not that I would do that at a wedding or event LOL. (I can imagine random people falling out of their chairs in seizures after a few seconds of that...)

Westcott also introduced a new on camera strobe (FJ80) just recently that packs 80ws and can recycle in 1.2 seconds at full power. Not quite Profoto/Canon EL-1 territory but also only $349 vs $1,099.

I expect the FJ80 to be better than the 600 EX II RT and if it manages that it will be well worth the money IMHO. 

Canon used to make flashes that could be abused like nothing else, but they've gone down a bad road with their recent stuff. It sounds like the EL-1 is another fluff product that doesn't cut the mustard when push comes to shove. Just looking at the specs is kind of a joke. 170 continuous flashes? Their old stuff would run continuously until the fresnel lens melted and fell off.... 

Dunno what happened to them but they lost they've become **** peddlers.


----------



## shawn (Jan 3, 2021)

45snegri said:


> With Einsteins, what do you do when you need high speed sync? Love my White Lightning Ultra 1800s, but the Godox AD-600 with HSS led me to put the Ultras on the shelf. The Ultras were pretty revolutionary when they were introduced. The Cyber Commander was a valuable upgrade, but once you get a taste of HSS it is hard to go back.



I used to think HSS was a thing as well, turns out it is not a thing, it is a big fat nothing.

With an AD-600 you won't get anywhere near full power with HSS enabled which kind of defeats most purposes in using HSS in the first place. And people seem to forget that you can get the same effect most of the time with an ND filter and using the strobe in normal sync. The one situation I can think of where you need HSS is if something in your background is moving fast like a car. But if we're being honest the picture would probably look better if fast moving objects like cars were a little blurred. Anyway, maybe for an advertisement it could be useful but you'll still need like 4 AD600's to really combat strong sunlight. 

There are other issues with HSS that can be encountered such as rolling shutter effects which are never encountered with a normal flash sync.

Basically, you're better off NEVER USING HSS.

It's probably the dumbest feature ever introduced to strobes and just goes to show you can sell useless shit to the ignorant.

On top of it all, the day Canon/Sony/Nikon introduce a global shutter HSS will be officially and indisputably f***ing pointless.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 3, 2021)

shawn said:


> Westcott also introduced a new on camera strobe (FJ80) just recently that packs 80ws and can recycle in 1.2 seconds at full power. Not quite Profoto/Canon EL-1 territory but also only $349 vs $1,099.
> 
> I expect the FJ80 to be better than the 600 EX II RT and if it manages that it will be well worth the money IMHO.


The Westcott's are just rebranded Jinbei flashes.


----------



## shawn (Jan 3, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> The Westcott's are just rebranded Jinbei flashes.



That is the rumor but in actual fact they're a little different. Whether Jinbei has decided to take what they made with Westcott and "rebrand" it under their own or other brands is probably either a typical China thing or a part of the agreement that Westcott has with Jinbei regarding these flashes.

Take a look at the following from a post made by a Westcott rep on diyphotography.net:



> Hey, John! Here’s a little more information to clarify the differences between the FJ400 and Jinbei’s HD400. The FJ400 has a similar body, with very updated features. We worked tirelessly for months with an established engineering team to fine-tune the internal elements so we could offer a flash unit that was up to our standards.
> 
> • The FJ400 has more flashes per charge (480+ compared to Jinbei’s 400).
> 
> ...



BTW, this isn't the first time in history that electronics have shared the same internals. I was looking into lenses from ARRI recently to see how special they really are, fact is they're made with glass from Japan or Germany. End of the day a lens is only as good as it's glass so maybe you're better off buying a Canon lens and saving $40,000. And yet people still buy ARRI, why? Because it is just a little bit better.

Hope that makes sense?


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 3, 2021)

shawn said:


> That is the rumor but in actual fact they're a little different. Whether Jinbei has decided to take what they made with Westcott and "rebrand" it under their own or other brands is probably either a typical China thing or a part of the agreement that Westcott has with Jinbei regarding these flashes.
> 
> Take a look at the following from a post made by a Westcott rep on diyphotography.net:
> 
> ...


Compare the FJ400 to the HD-400 TTL Pro and they are, essentially, identical.





Westcott FJ400 Strobe 400Ws with AC/DC Battery


<span style="display:none;"> </span>




www.fjwestcott.com












HD-400 TTL Pro studio flash with 400 W battery


Jinbei HD-400 TTL Pro studio flash with battery 400 Ws ► TTL, HSS or Freeze mode ► Very fast flash charging time ► Free shipping from 100 € ► Buy now




www.jinbei-deutschland.de




I don’t care that it is a rebrand, but it isn’t like Westcott have ‘just come out with’ anything that wasn’t available before.

As to your second point, I don’t understand what rebranding has to do with ARRI having glass made in Germany or Japan, companies will source their specialist components to wherever can manufacture them to the required specifications at the best value.

Japanese Steel Works is the only company in the world that can make weldless nuclear reactor pressure vessels, having something made in Japan or Germany are equal signs of quality.


----------



## shawn (Jan 3, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> Compare the FJ400 to the HD-400 TTL Pro and they are, essentially, identical.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jinbei could be rebranding the Westcott specced product. You assume otherwise, but you could be wrong.

ARRI doesn't make lenses or design them. It's all built to their specifications by foreign (to them) companies. I hope that makes sense to you as to how Westcott could come out with this strobe and still consider it "theirs". (Really hoping it clicks.)


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 3, 2021)

shawn said:


> Jinbei could be rebranding the Westcott specced product. You assume otherwise, but you could be wrong.
> 
> ARRI doesn't make lenses or design them. It's all built to their specifications by foreign (to them) companies. I hope that makes sense to you as to how Westcott could come out with this strobe and still consider it "theirs". (Really hoping it clicks.)


No it doesn’t. There is no equivalence between an ARRI/Zeiss (they are both German) or Fujinon partnership and a previously available Jinbei product now appearing with a Westcott label on it.

There is nothing inherently wrong about Adorama rebranding Godox products, they offer vastly improved warranty and backup, but that is in no way comparable to the way ARRI/Zeiss Master series lenses are designed, manufactured, marketed, or provided. Neither are Jinbei flashes with a Westcott badge on them.


----------



## Bdbtoys (Jan 3, 2021)

From what I seen... Westcott is a rebrand of Jinbei. Here is RH's take on it.

(5) Westcott FJ80 and FJ200 look Promising | Here's my ISSUE - YouTube


----------



## shawn (Jan 4, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> Yeh, no that is not what I meant.
> 
> Apple design iPhones, Foxconn manufacture them, they are Apple products and are not available anywhere else with a different label on them, same with the ARRI/Zeiss products.
> 
> ...



If you say so.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 4, 2021)

shawn said:


> If you say so.


What have I said that isn’t a verifiable fact?

But thanks for pointing out the list of substantive differences between the Jinbei and Westcott and the release timeline that supports your position, oh, you didn't? Because you can't.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 4, 2021)

shawn said:


> Even if the flash was a straight up rebrand with no changes (it is not), the fact that you can't even buy the Jinbei version in America makes the statement that the Westcott is a "rebrand" a strawman argument. If you want the flash you have to buy the Westcott, end of story. Stating that it is a rebrand is meaningless.
> 
> Additionally, the fact that Jinbei does not sell their product in America, still the worlds largest economy, implies that they can't because they would be sued if they did.
> 
> ...


You can buy the Jinbei flash in the USA via several European distributors, if that is what you wanted to do. But you are simply moving the goalposts on what you consider a rebrand, that is a true strawman! Stating it is a rebrand is not pointless, it is a fact, besides, who said I am in the USA? How many people who look at this forum are not? If I live in Europe am I better off getting a Westcott or a Jinbei? What are the differences (none)?

But you keep saying you “know” it isn’t a rebrand, tell us, what do you ‘know’? Because so far nothing that has been said by anybody is pointing to the fact it is nothing more that a direct rebrand. Which as I keep saying, there is nothing Intrinsically wrong with it just isn’t the rebranders invention, which is what Westcott keep implying.


----------



## shawn (Jan 4, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> You can buy the Jinbei flash in the USA via several European distributors, if that is what you wanted to do. But you are simply moving the goalposts on what you consider a rebrand, that is a true strawman! Stating it is a rebrand is not pointless, it is a fact, besides, who said I am in the USA? How many people who look at this forum are not? If I live in Europe am I better off getting a Westcott or a Jinbei? What are the differences (none)?
> 
> But you keep saying you “know” it isn’t a rebrand, tell us, what do you ‘know’? Because so far nothing that has been said by anybody is pointing to the fact it is nothing more that a direct rebrand. Which as I keep saying, there is nothing Intrinsically wrong with it just isn’t the rebranders invention, which is what Westcott keep implying.



Now your claiming that shopping in a European store is buying in the usa?? Lol, ****** off dude.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 4, 2021)

shawn said:


> Now your claiming that shopping in a European store is buying in the usa?? Lol, —— off dude.


And you still can’t list a substantive difference between the previously available JInbei HD-400 TTL Pro and the newly released Westcott FJ-400, nor illustrate a timeline that shows Westcott had any involvement in the development of ‘their’ flash past the label on it.

Why do you refuse to answer the substantive question? What ‘secret’ information do you know? What are the differences between the previously available Jinbei HD-400 TTL Pro and the Westcott FJ-400?


----------



## shawn (Jan 5, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> And you still can’t list a substantive difference between the previously available JInbei HD-400 TTL Pro and the newly released Westcott FJ-400, nor illustrate a timeline that shows Westcott had any involvement in the development of ‘their’ flash past the label on it.
> 
> Why do you refuse to answer the substantive question? What ‘secret’ information do you know? What are the differences between the previously available Jinbei HD-400 TTL Pro and the Westcott FJ-400?



If it is a secret, then a secret it must remain.


----------



## Cyborx (Jan 6, 2021)

Canon and Pricing, they just don't go very well together... at least their astronomic pricing kept me -a professional photographer- from buying new gear for over 8(!) years. 
And please, don't give me all sorts of cr*p saying that my gear needs updating. Sure, it would be nice to have two R5 bodies, all RF lenses and this insanely priced flash head. 
But Canon just doesn't treat me right, by charging these sick prices... so I wait and wait... for what, I don't know, but I just don't grant them my money.


----------



## shawn (Jan 8, 2021)

Cyborx said:


> Canon and Pricing, they just don't go very well together... at least their astronomic pricing kept me -a professional photographer- from buying new gear for over 8(!) years.
> And please, don't give me all sorts of cr*p saying that my gear needs updating. Sure, it would be nice to have two R5 bodies, all RF lenses and this insanely priced flash head.
> But Canon just doesn't treat me right, by charging these sick prices... so I wait and wait... for what, I don't know, but I just don't grant them my money.



Here's my thoughts on the EL-1 flash head. Yes it is very, very good. But 170 flashes in a row as the limit? It's not entirely beyond the realm of possibility to hit that, not at all. I find that limit to be semi-professional at best. So I have to agree with you on this flash, it is overpriced for what is on offer.

On the other hand the R5 and RF glass... not the same story, thankfully. R5 is an amazing camera. And several RF lenses are modern legends, they can't be topped. Nobody is going to make a better lens than the RF 85 f/1.2 anytime soon. It makes the Sigma Art 85 look like a sad attempt that ended up as a bad joke. And the RF 28-70 f/2, my personal favorite, is also amazing. Yeah, they cost money, but in a way they're underpriced. Too many photographers with too little experience don't even know how to get the most out of their gear so they don't really know what they're missing in the new Canon system...

IMO the RF 28-70 alone makes the RF system. It's like having the Infinity Gauntlet with all the Stones.


----------



## Richard Anthony (Jan 8, 2021)

shawn said:


> Here's my thoughts on the EL-1 flash head. Yes it is very, very good. But 170 flashes in a row as the limit? It's not entirely beyond the realm of possibility to hit that, not at all. I find that limit to be semi-professional at best. So I have to agree with you on this flash, it is overpriced for what is on offer.
> 
> On the other hand the R5 and RF glass... not the same story, thankfully. R5 is an amazing camera. And several RF lenses are modern legends, they can't be topped. Nobody is going to make a better lens than the RF 85 f/1.2 anytime soon. It makes the Sigma Art 85 look like a sad attempt that ended up as a bad joke. And the RF 28-70 f/2, my personal favorite, is also amazing. Yeah, they cost money, but in a way they're underpriced. Too many photographers with too little experience don't even know how to get the most out of their gear so they don't really know what they're missing in the new Canon system...
> 
> IMO the RF 28-70 alone makes the RF system. It's like having the Infinity Gauntlet with all the Stones.


I couldn't agree more the RF28-70 F2 is a superb lens , I don't own the 85 or the 50 1.2 but they are on the wish list .


----------



## LeeBabySimms (Jan 8, 2021)

Thanks — on camera I never need a lot of light, which is why we use ex430RT's. The perfect little flash that is an excellent RT transmitter for stand mounted ex600RT's. The only time we used on-camera flash is for casual wedding guest requested grip-n-grins ("hey, can you take my picture?") and a little flash in fine for that. Actually, it's preferred as it doesn't scare guests like a big speedlight would.

I'm not shocked or put off by the cost of Canon flashes. We own 11 of them 

Since the topic has been floated, I would LOVE a higher-quality rechargeable-battery version of the 430RT. I'm ok if it weighs a little more, but keeps a compact form factor. 

As you were.




Talys said:


> The problem with the flash is that there are no freebies. If you want a lot of light it won't be small, and a lot of the rest of it is trading generic dime a dozen batteries for expensive proprietary lithium rechargeables.
> 
> Canon flashes have always been expensive relative to after market so I don't think any of us should be shocked. However, as many have said, there are good (great) alternatives running the entire price spectrum which we may avail ourselves of, and for that matter there's nothing wrong with buying a cheap used flash.
> 
> ...


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 18, 2021)

45snegri said:


> With Einsteins, what do you do when you need high speed sync? Love my White Lightning Ultra 1800s, but the Godox AD-600 with HSS led me to put the Ultras on the shelf. The Ultras were pretty revolutionary when they were introduced. The Cyber Commander was a valuable upgrade, but once you get a taste of HSS it is hard to go back.


ND filters or aperture. Mind you I am never trying to shoot wide aperture strong ambient flash images so maybe my use case is atypical. Having said that HSS and Hypersync both cost/lose so much power they are of little interest to me.

There is no magic bullet for flash at this point in time, high output + fast duration = very high cost.


----------



## FrenchFry (Aug 8, 2021)

Hoping this new speedlight will be announced with the R3...


----------



## danfaz (Sep 16, 2021)

shawn said:


> Here's my thoughts on the EL-1 flash head. Yes it is very, very good. But 170 flashes in a row as the limit? It's not entirely beyond the realm of possibility to hit that, not at all. I find that limit to be semi-professional at best. So I have to agree with you on this flash, it is overpriced for what is on offer


I actually took the plunge and bought one. Maybe in the future I'll be kicking myself for not waiting for price to go down, but I have to say the flash has so far impressed me in an event- shooting capacity. I can say without any exaggeration that it easily out performs the 430s and 600s as far as how long I can shoot, and how rapidly. It easily keeps up with 12 fps over and over again. I've had 430s and 600s stop flashing from rapid fire shooting numerous times, but this EL-1 just doesn't stop! Plus, only one battery charge for the entire evening and I was still showing 4 bars on the battery meter.


----------

